# Bill of quantities



## Kasandra

hi everyone,

could someone tell me how to translate "BILL OF QUANTITIES" into Spanish?


It is included in a contract regarding civil works:
"...shall not result in changes of the unit rates contained in the Bill of Quantities"

Thanks,

Kasandra


----------



## clipper

Kasandra,

The concept of the "bill of quantities" doesn´t really work (at least in Spain) so the closest equivalent document is the "presupuesto".

This is from my experience although there may be an accepted translation.


----------



## Kasandra

Thank you Clipper!

I thought it was something like that.


----------



## hanus

Hola:

¿Cómo se puede traducir al español 'bill of quantities' pero diferenciándolo del presupuesto? Hago la traducción de un proyecto de ejecución donde se distingue entre el presupuesto (cost estimate) y 'bill of quantities'. ¿Quizás hay un término específico que se utiliza en el lenguaje técnico del campo de la construcción? Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Chris K

No es _quantites_ sino _quantities_. Vea:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_of_quantities


----------



## hanus

Bueno, me he comido la i por descuido. He visto este artículo en Wikipedia pero no me sirve para conocer el equivalente español.


----------



## cati10

hanus said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede traducir al español 'bill of quantities' pero diferenciándolo del presupuesto? Hago la traducción de un proyecto de ejecución donde se distingue entre el presupuesto (cost estimate) y 'bill of quantities'. ¿Quizás hay un término específico que se utiliza en el lenguaje técnico del campo de la construcción? Gracias por la respuesta.



 

Hola!!
he encontrado esta definición, no sé si te ayudará!!
- Bidding document prepared usually by a quantity surveyor, it is an itemized list of materials, parts, and labor (with their costs) required to construct, maintain, or repair a specific structure-



Saludos!!

​


----------



## hanus

Gracias por otra definición pero no es lo que busco. A ver si me explico... Sé qué es 'bill of quantities'. Lo que necesito es su traducción al español, que no sea la palabra 'presupuesto' (es el equivalente que he encontrado en otra discusión de este forum) ni la explicación descriptiva del término.


----------



## da98

Hola!
Si es un proyecto de construcción, sería apropiado usar la "cotización" o la "proforma" que es lo que pides para tener una idea de los costos de materiales o servicios.


----------



## Quimerancia

La traducción para "*bill of quantities*" es "*estimación cuantitativa*"
*NO* es lo mismo que una cotización o un presupuesto, ya que no sólo hace referencia a costos, sino a cantidades de cualquier otro tipo. Se usa en finanzas, agricultura, física, medicina, etc.


----------



## Peter P

Acá, *Listado (tabla) de Cantidad *es el término que se utiliza en el campo de construcción. En mis traducciones lo utilicé con bastante frecuencia y nunca hubo rechazo al mismo.
Saludos.
Peter P.


----------



## Sofia 7777

In Spain the equivalent to "bill of quantities" would be "Estado de mediciones". It is a list used in the construction industry with all the works that have to be made, itemized by units (m2, m3, lineal meters...) and its corresponding prices per unit.


----------



## Benzene

Quimerancia said:


> La traducción para "*bill of quantities*" es "*estimación cuantitativa*"
> *NO* es lo mismo que una cotización o un presupuesto, ya que no sólo hace referencia a costos, sino a cantidades de cualquier otro tipo. Se usa en finanzas, agricultura, física, medicina, etc.


_Estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de Quimerancia.
Hay uno o más programas informáticos de CAD que generan a pedido una "bill of quantities" = "estimación cuantitativa o lista de materiales" a partir del plan maestro, del la disposición general en 3D o del diagrama de tuberías e instrumentación (DTI).
El resultado es una tabla o una hoja de cálculo.

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------

